# Are you ready for Winter Sports? (spoilers)



## J087 (Jan 20, 2018)

Who's in for some ice skating?







Spoiler






































Snowflake will serve as the new event materials allowing you to craft your own ice outfits and your private ice skating rug! (or maybe it will be actual ice?) At the looks of it these snowflakes will probably be reward items which you collect by completing requests, similarity to the Christmas candy canes. So hopefully we can throw away our bug nets and don't have to run around catching snowflakes...

Along with the new clothes something that looks like a snowboard half-pipe will become available. Judging from its looks I'm guessing the half-pipe amenity will be updated, or this item will be introduced as a craftable object. I doubt this will become a new amenity seeing how it won't contribute to a friendship level upgrade or any of the 5 categories. (natural, cool, rustic)


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

I’d quite like to catch snowflakes ... I’m excited either way!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 20, 2018)

the halfpipe is neat, but not really something I would keep around often... I am excited to get a tiara though =D


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 20, 2018)

OH BOY!!  I love how often they give us all this new stuff!!!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 20, 2018)

I just have that tiara and dress!!!!


----------



## D i a (Jan 20, 2018)

For some reason I can't click on spoilers in TBT anymore, so I don't know what you've posted, but it sounds cool. 
Is there a starting date to that event?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh this is pretty cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 20, 2018)

This is awesome but nooooooo, wanted a brief break after the onslaught of events xD, christmas, new year, garden. XD


----------



## Snow (Jan 20, 2018)

J087 said:


> Along with the new clothes something that looks like a snowboard half-pipe will become available. Judging from its looks I'm guessing the half-pipe amenity will be updated, or this item will be introduced as a craftable object. I doubt this will become a new amenity seeing how it won't contribute to a friendship level upgrade or any of the 5 categories. (natural, cool, rustic)



I wonder if a new category and set of villagers is being introduced? Maybe civic?


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 20, 2018)

that jacket is super cute


----------



## J087 (Jan 20, 2018)

Monday 22nd should bring an update to the game, introducing the new event and the new items.
I hope we can rest a bit after this is done. Too many events after another.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 20, 2018)

That Tiara reminds me of that fake Pokemon I made that requires a Tiara to evlove.


----------



## shunishu (Jan 20, 2018)

wish this was actually an ice rink and not an ice half pipe, since there already is a normal one.. but oh well.. not sure if i'm ready.. if its as much unrealistic work as the butterflies i won'T bother i think


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 21, 2018)

Pretty sure there's always going to be an event on the go now. If this one is more like the first two though it'll be a welcome reprieve after this one. I did succeed, and will miss the social aspect, but what a week... whew.


----------



## J087 (Jan 21, 2018)

New image was released.
Event will start with the next New Day reset.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

Nintendo is trying to kill me! I only just survived the hell butterfly safari. I have been sitting on my lounge all day. I need a shower, I’m starving my dishes aren’t done. Aaaand I’m trying to get snowflakes now. Seriously. This game is like crack, and not the good stuff the crack that makes you steal from your aunt and lose your teeth. 

But I would really like some of those cute skating outfits!


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 22, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That Tiara reminds me of that fake Pokemon I made that requires a Tiara to evlove.


Care to show me this?


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 22, 2018)

i'm surprised that this event began literally the moment the Flower Safari ended! I usually enjoy a little break between events. Ah well, I won't complain over more fun and that pretty tiara!


----------



## J087 (Jan 22, 2018)

Be sure to keep an eye out for Shovel Strike. 
As with all event items, snowflakes will often be a reward.


----------



## trea (Jan 22, 2018)

This is a really cute collection and a much needed relief from that stressful butterfly event. I especially love the snowboarding outfit!


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah, I'm actually having some fun with this one.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 22, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> the halfpipe is neat, but not really something I would keep around often... I am excited to get a tiara though =D



I got the tiara, and it looks quite fetching!


----------



## Garrett (Jan 22, 2018)

I love watching the animals spinning around on the tiny ice rink flake. I want an ice rink in a mainline Animal Crossing game now. 

This is my favourite seasonal set so far. Super cute.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 22, 2018)

Garrett said:


> I love watching the animals spinning around on the tiny ice rink flake. I want an ice rink in a mainline Animal Crossing game now.
> 
> This is my favourite seasonal set so far. Super cute.



I just went into my ACNL town and thought the exact same thing.


----------



## joelmm (Jan 22, 2018)

I think Nintendo heard about our complaints because the Winter Event is too easy!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 22, 2018)

This event is very easy, thank goodness. I'm betting I'll have everything by Wednesday. After that, it will just be a matter of any duplicates I might want, which would probably be just the ice rink. No reason to craft extra clothes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



trea said:


> This is a really cute collection and a much needed relief from that stressful butterfly event. I especially love the snowboarding outfit!



I've been wearing the snowboarding outfit, feeling like I'm ready for the slopes! LOL It looks so incredibly cute on.


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

Also very happy with this event. The clothes are practically free since they give back snowflakes! Levelling up the ice park is the only "challenge" and I don't think it'll be that bad (or, tbh, that necessary if I get event fatigue!)


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

i love the beanie and goggles. going to maybe make the other items.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 23, 2018)

I really don't like how there are so many events right after each other. I don't have time to play often and I always feel rushed if I want to get a certain item from an event. I currently need to wait 48 hours because I wanted to max the level on one of my amenities before adding the snow park. I hope that one doesn't take a while too or I may waste leaf tickets.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm making the ice rink now, and all I need to make is the snow half pipe. This will actually be the first event I'm finishing, but I'm kind of disappointed because it's not really a challenge 

I'm not asking for it to be like Rover's event because that was too hard, but we have a week left and I basically finished the event in 2 days lol


----------



## cornimer (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm happy with this event. I didn't go on during the Rover one because it was hard and uninteresting, but this event has got me playing again.


----------



## J087 (Jan 26, 2018)

Make sure to craft some extra tiara's to give your favourite campers, when the update comes out!


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 26, 2018)

J087 said:


> Make sure to craft some extra tiara's to give your favourite campers, when the update comes out!



Oh my god yes they can wear the dresses!!


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 26, 2018)

How do I get a snow blower??


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 27, 2018)

J087 said:


> Make sure to craft some extra tiara's to give your favourite campers, when the update comes out!



And I was just wondering what to do with all those extra snowflakes! Excellent!


----------

